# newbee



## Recon1 (Oct 10, 2014)

My name is Fred - I am recently separated, an empty nester and planning on retiring in the Yucatan either Chelem, Chicxulub, or San cristano area. Am going down mid November for a few weeks to check it out and if satisfied will come home sell my house and move back in June. Also thinking of staying for a month June before buying house to check out my response to the heat. Would like to meet some people in November. Any information or insight would be greatly appreciated.:help:


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Recon1 said:


> My name is Fred - I am recently separated, an empty nester and planning on retiring in the Yucatan either Chelem, Chicxulub, or San cristano area. Am going down mid November for a few weeks to check it out and if satisfied will come home sell my house and move back in June. Also thinking of staying for a month June before buying house to check out my response to the heat. Would like to meet some people in November. Any information or insight would be greatly appreciated.:help:


Welcome to the Forum.

You don't mention how much experience you have living in Mexico. Unless you have lived here in the past for an extended period of time, like a year or more, you might want to think about holding off on buying a house until you have done that. The climate is only one aspect of life in Mexico. Many love it here but not everyone. Should you later decide it is not for you, it can be pretty hard to sell a house.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to the Forum.
> 
> You don't mention how much experience you have living in Mexico. Unless you have lived here in the past for an extended period of time, like a year or more, you might want to think about holding off on buying a house until you have done that. The climate is only one aspect of life in Mexico. Many love it here but not everyone. Should you later decide it is not for you, it can be pretty hard to sell a house.


Good advice, and you might also want to double check your screen name, if you want other people to agree to meet you.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

ROFL. Yes, "screen names" can sometimes say too much and be off putting to those who aren't in the same club.

Welcome to the forum and to Mexico. Good advice given about waiting year before buying property. Sales are really slow these past few years.


----------



## Recon1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> Good advice, and you might also want to double check your screen name, if you want other people to agree to meet you.


Can't find how to change screen name. Can fin editing on everything else though.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

One thing you might want to consider... the Yucatan is in the Caribbean Basin and as such is subject to severe wind and rain and hurricanes during the Atlantic Hurricane season, which runs between late May and early December. I know this for a fact, as I lived in GeorgeTown, Grand Cayman for three hurricane seasons between July '05 and July '07

While most storms usually track to the north east and hit Cuba en route to Florida and the other Gulf Coast states, Tropical Waves, Tropical Storms and Hurricanes are equal opportunity offenders and the Yucatan is not immune to the whim of Mother Nature.

If the storms don't get you, you should also be wary of the heat and humidity... daytime temperatures of 90+ F _not including_ humidity aren't uncommon and unless you have a good AC system in your home and vehicle, it's going to be one big scorcher from late April until the end of hurricane season... during my stay in Cayman, it got to the point where I could tell whether it was going to just be "hot" or "really f***ing hot" as I made my way to work in the mornings. It goes without saying that wearing a hat is a necessity.

Between December and April the temperatures are great as cooler air temperatures and so-called "Christmas Winds" make the Caribbean the perfect place to be while the rest of North America slogs through the crappy winter.

Good luck in your adventures and happy trip planning!


----------



## Recon1 (Oct 10, 2014)

shel Recon1 - can't find private messaging either


----------



## Recon1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Thank you shel


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Recon1 said:


> shel Recon1 - can't find private messaging either


Once you've made 5 posts (which you seem to have done by now), click on the name of the person you want to send a PM to and a menu will drop down. Click on "Send a private message to" and take it from there.


----------



## Recon1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Thank you - got it now - a learning experience


----------



## Recon1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Thank you all for the info - have changed my login as suggested


----------

